# Time in stall



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I never stall my horses. EVER. 24/7 pasture with shelter and free choice hay. Temperatures here range from 30 degeress C in summer to -40 degrees C in winter. They are fine. However, I don't show.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I too let mine out 24/7. When I only had one we would lock him in the barn as he didn't have a buddy to help keep him warm and he's old..but now that we have 2 they have free access to the barn at all times but prefer to spend their time outside.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have 2 horses also and they have a run in barn (converted from 2 stall's) with 24/7 turn out.....my horses are happier that way


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

There is no reason for a horse to stay in his stall all the time if he has a pasture or paddock! Horses are meant to be outside and are usually much happier out there. Make sure your fence is strong and not broken anywhere (especially if you won't be home all the time) and he has plenty of clean water.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

ddewey, There are a few reasons you might wish to stall your new horse. If he has not been out on pasture 24/7 and your pasture is actively growing(depends on where you live) is one good reason to stall parttime. YOu would then need to acclimate him to the rich grass by allowing him to graze for short times increasing up to full time. If your grass is dormant and or your horse is used to being on pasture then you do not need to stall. 

I only stall my 29 yr old appy, part time, as he is blind. He'd prefer to be out as a rule.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I leave the ones I am not showing outside with a run in shed. The only ones who stay inside are either being shown or are in heavy training, but they spend at least half the day outside.

As far as the one who kicks and tears the gate down to get out. The easiest way to teach them to stay in a stall is to take them in and leave their halter and lead rope on them and stay with them (if they do not get dangerous) for a few minutes. Do this everyday and the try to progress to being able to leave the stall for a few minutes, if he starts freaking out, let him out. But be slow, take the time and progress him and eventually he will stay in a stall, this way just in case you need to be able to stall him ever, you know you will be able to.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i have mine in at about middle of november as 1 of mine is old and suffers from athritis, one of them is a hackney, the other is perfectly okay to stay outside which he does on some nights. i go to yard in the morning at half 6 to let them out and i dont bring them in til about half 8 at night. plus our field isnt exactly in the perfect of condition at the moment. 

i personally think that all the coldbloods out there can stay out all winter with a rug on but i think the warmbloods should come in at least through december.

x


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

We have seven horses here, and one 13 acre pasture. Some of the horses can't be turned out together, so they go out in two groups. Ike and the Clydesdales are out from about 6 p.m. to 7 a.m. and then Sienna and the Belgians are out from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. When they're not out, they're in their stalls with hay and water and are perfectly content to be in.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't like having a horse in a stall even over night or whatever. My horse, and all horses I buy in the future, etc....will be kept outside 24/7 rain or shine. You can definately keep your horses outside all the time, just make sure they have a nice large run-in-shed available that they all can fit in so if need by, they can get away from the elements.
Personally, I believe a horse is happier and definately healthier when outside all the time. If a horse is stalled, there is more of a chance of them to colic (been told that by 3 vets)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Ours stay in from when the hour goes off so nights are dark, until they are light again  Misty is having november off and they usually get a break around march, they are turned out a couple times a week, this year she should be out most days and just in at night.  My friend keeps hers in at night all year round. They can stay in all day if they are ridden  and if they have injuries.
For your horse which doesn't like stables, practice makes perfect  you could possibly invest in a grill for the door so they can't jump out. Misty is very happy in the stable I can leave the door wide open and she would just stand where she would if the door was closed and look out :lol:


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

see moomoo mine is the same, he wanders around the block if allowed to. he is happy in the stable but turned out he has to be watched. he's ok as long as other horse owners are out of his field but sadlyi have had problems with people entering and leaving his stables so i couldn't trust this not to happen in his field. this would be bad as he tries to jump the stable door. he is turned out and walked out when ever i can. most of thetime is spent wandering around the block as he is not coated up for our current weather and will not have he rug on for a period of time. i'd love to turn him out 24/7 but my livery says that is against the rules.


----------

